
New JavaScript: ES7 and beyond - nielsencfm123
http://chrisnielsen.ws/whats-new-es7-and-beyond/
======
tracker1
I think the vnext stuff is more exciting... object rest/spread, async/await,
and additions to objects, let alone decorators being finalized...

These are all really useful features, and I think once they see adoption,
that's when Babel usage will finally decline... for now, I can't see myself
not using it.

~~~
ColCh
I'm waiting for array comprehensions. Thud stuff is going to be just awesome

